# acer aspire 5552 black screen & not booting up



## mum2three (Feb 24, 2015)

My Acer aspire 5552 notebook shut itself down without warning and now it won't boot up. I am getting a blue power light and for a few secs the fan runs then seems to run very slow and I hear the CD drive trying to start but then it stops and I just have a black screen. I've been searching the internet the last few days for a solution but not found one yet . Here's what I have tried .....

* I removed battery and power cord and pressed power button for 30secs.

* I pressed Fn & ESC added power cord then pressed power button. The fan ran faster but still nothing only black screen.

* I've tried updating bios but won't even read the USB stick.

* Tried HDMI cable with TV still nothing. 

* tested CMOS battery that's OK.

Are there any other suggestions please or is it unfixable

Many thanks


----------



## mum2three (Feb 24, 2015)

Update : For some unknown reason my notebook has just started working again, After updating the bios I left it turned on without the battery in and just the power cord powering it and I went to turn it off as nothing seemed to be happening and lo and behold it rebooted itself  all fine except I can't get the mouse to move and I'm not wanting to reboot in case it won't come back on. 

Any suggestions please? 

Many thanks


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Is it a real mouse or the touchpad that's stopped working ?


----------



## mum2three (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi managed thanks for your reply ....its a touchpad.

Further update: I ran spybot to check for spyware etc and rebooted as asked. The notebook rebooted fine but still touchpad wouldn't work. I powered off and tried to boot u again but now back to square one and black screen. 

This is so annoying when I thought it was nearly fixed. Surely it can't be much wrong...just don't want get stung with a hefty bill if I take it in for repairs.

Any ideas anyone pease....TIA


----------



## mum2three (Feb 24, 2015)

Me again 

Its decided boot up again and ive managed get my touchpad working by pressing Fn & F7... it had been disabled.

Still looking for help re intermitent black screen pease .... scared to turn it off again in case it won't boot up once more.

TIA


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You could set it to go to 'sleep' rather than switching off completely, that might avoid the 'black screen' problem for now.

Easy way is it to tell it to sleep when you close the lid, this might be set up already, you can check here :-
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/2523...-windows-does-when-you-shut-your-laptops-lid/


----------



## mum2three (Feb 24, 2015)

Thank you ..... It turned itself off before I got chance to put it in sleep mode and I can't get it to come back on now.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

That's too bad. If you haven't already done so try it with just the charger connected and the battery removed.


----------



## mum2three (Feb 24, 2015)

Tried without the battery that but no joy....


----------



## mum2three (Feb 24, 2015)

Searched everywhere to find a solution has anyone out there reading this had the same problem and did you manage to solve?

I can't understand why it booted up and worked fne until it turned off and wont boot up again.....can't be a major problem surely.

Any advice greatly appreciated
TIA


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Notebooks get hot.


> Acer aspire 5552 notebook shut itself down without warning


 The majority of shut downs for no reason are heat related.
It cools down then it can boot up again, if nothing was damaged.

This laptop is close to four years old. Did you clean it out or blow the vents clear with canned air? Do you use some kind of cooling pad or USB device with fans to help dissipate the heat?

Eventually the overheating causes damage to other components. You might be looking at a fried cpu or motherboard.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You can try removing the Cmos battery, that should reset the Bios to defaults or at least ask you to go into it and check the settings.

I would _not_ try to flash the Bios again, that could brick the laptop if it powers off during the flash.

If still not coming on try another charger if possible. Then you could try a new Cpu. I assume you dismantled the laptop already to test the Cmos battery ? How did you test it ?


----------



## mum2three (Feb 24, 2015)

plodr said:


> Notebooks get hot. The majority of shut downs for no reason are heat related.
> It cools down then it can boot up again, if nothing was damaged.
> 
> This laptop is close to four years old. Did you clean it out or blow the vents clear with canned air? Do you use some kind of cooling pad or USB device with fans to help dissipate the heat?
> ...


I have not cleaned it out yet and I have not used a cooling pad etc so I did worry that this may be the issue....will check it out later when I open it up and update with my findings.

Many thanks


----------



## mum2three (Feb 24, 2015)

managed said:


> You can try removing the Cmos battery, that should reset the Bios to defaults or at least ask you to go into it and check the settings.
> 
> I would _not_ try to flash the Bios again, that could brick the laptop if it powers off during the flash.
> 
> If still not coming on try another charger if possible. Then you could try a new Cpu. I assume you dismantled the laptop already to test the Cmos battery ? How did you test it ?


Thanks for the advice on not flashing the Bios again.... I did try but thankfully it did not seem to read the usb as usual and it did not turn off so fingers crossed Ive not bricked it 

I did partly dismantle the laptop to test the Cmos battery...I removed the battery and tested it on my husbands multimeter and it was showing that it had 3V which I read somewhere that was fine. Funny though that when I did remove and reinsert the Cmos battery this is when the notebook decided to boot up. I will check it again later when I open it up and update my findings

Many thanks for your help ... I have lots of stuff on here that I really dont want to lose so fingers crossed I can get it going again or salvage whats on the HD


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

If the Cmos battery is the coin type it might be worth fitting a new one, unless the multimeter has a battery test setting it doesn't put much load on the battery and the voltage can look ok but can drop when it's back in the laptop.

You should be able to get stuff off the hard drive by putting it into a Usb caddie or using a Usb cable adapter.


----------



## mum2three (Feb 24, 2015)

managed said:


> If the Cmos battery is the coin type it might be worth fitting a new one, unless the multimeter has a battery test setting it doesn't put much load on the battery and the voltage can look ok but can drop when it's back in the laptop.
> 
> You should be able to get stuff off the hard drive by putting it into a Usb caddie or using a Usb cable adapter.


Thanks very much for that I didnt realise ..... I will change the Cmos battery see if that does the trick. If not I think Im best taking your advice and get my stuff off the hard drive.

Ive not touched it since my last post so had no updates to post, will update asap.

Many thanks Managed


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You're welcome.

Not sure if a new Cmos battery will help but it can't hurt.

It should be fairly easy to copy the data you want from the drive if you need to.

No rush for this, post again when you are ready to continue.


----------

